# what exactly is habitable space



## seaflower (27 Jun 2008)

Can somebody clarify what exactly is the definition of habitable space? (with a link to official document) I know there are requirements regarding ventilation, height, fire exits, etc 

I'm interested does "habitable space" equal a bedroom? If you have a gym advertised in converted attic, could you presume it is a habitable space? 

If the attic has been converted as "non-habitable" and then you decide to put up the house for sale, could you present the house with a gym upstairs implying it is habitable?

Sorry, hope it sounds clear enough


----------



## rmelly (27 Jun 2008)

Do a search on this sote for 'compliance cert'


----------



## seaflower (27 Jun 2008)

thanks, will do now 

ETA: Sorry, I *am* searching, but I still have no clue. 
If you have an attic which you are aware if "non-habitable", could you put up the house for sale and describe the attic as a gym? 
Does habitable space imply a space for sleeping, or it could be gym, office, etc.
I searchred http://www.environ.ie , must be going blind


----------



## rmelly (28 Jun 2008)

Does the conversion have a cert? If not then I think you basically have to refer to it it as storage space (or not mention at all). 

Not having a cert may cause problems selling, misrepresenting it is probably not advisable.


----------



## seaflower (28 Jun 2008)

Thank you! It was presented and advertised as "large converted attic comprising a gym and a study" hence we were led to believe we could use it as such. 
The survey since had revealed it doesn't comply with building regularions for habitable space and could be used only for storage. After some discussions the vendors had come back and claimed everybody knows and does this - just get an attic converted and use it as whatever they want as it is too expensive to fit all fire doors, etc to convert it to habitable space. 

Apparently, we didn't know this, vendors don't seem likely to be willing to do the changes and I'm worried if we are to use it, it would cause insurance problems. We are almost curtainly going to pull out - it changes our plans for the house completelly and their attitude is quite arrogant tbh 

Any other oppinions are appreciated, although we do not see a way around it.

ETA: I presume there is a compliance certificate for the attic conversion (to be used as storage), we haven't seen it yet but have no reasons to believe otherwise.


----------



## rmelly (28 Jun 2008)

The compliance cert (from reading on this site previously) is basically an architect (or similar?) saying that the conversion meets safety & structural requirements. They could have got a cowboy builder in or even done it themselves, as such it may not meet ANY standards.

They misrepresented the property and you proceeded in good faith until the survey. Have you asked your solicitor his opinion?

Did the surveyor comment on the structure itself?

There are 3 potential issues - Insurance, problems at resale and structural concerns if it wasn't done properly. IF you decide to proceed, you should revise your offer to the price you would have paid if the conversion didn't exist.


----------



## sadie (28 Jun 2008)

There's a good article here [broken link removed] that explains habitable space requirements. If it's not habitable space, simply present it as 'exceptional attic conversion with a number of uses' or whatever. But you couldn't represent it as a fifth bedroom for example. Anyone who buys the house will use the space whether it's 'habitable' or not.


----------



## Superman (28 Jun 2008)

seaflower said:


> Can somebody clarify what exactly is the definition of habitable space? (with a link to official document) I know there are requirements regarding ventilation, height, fire exits, etc
> 
> I'm interested does "habitable space" equal a bedroom? If you have a gym advertised in converted attic, could you presume it is a habitable space?
> 
> ...


Height: 2.4m to 50% of floor area.
Ventilation: 6500 sq.mm background plus 1/20th of floor area  rapid ventilation. 
Fire Escape: A method of escape in event of fire is required.  Generally - a fire escape window if at first floor or ground floor, or if 3 storey, full fire protection, protected corridor, etc.

Gym would have to be habitable space.

Non-habitable space can include:
corridor, storage, kitchen, utility, toilet.

Link


----------

